# ahbroody! What did I ever do to you, man?



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

It seemsthis ahbroody feller is cruisin' for a bruisin'. Out of the blue, this guy steps up and hits me in the friggin' head. No warning. No cause. Just sneaks up and beotch slaps me in the ear.

In all seriousness, I have no idea what I did to deserve such punishment. I appreciate the thought and gesture, Bro!

The only one of these I haven't tried is the Legends Yellow.
The JDN Antano is my favorite after steak smoke.
The Onyx goes great with an Espresso.
The Gurkha is just a great smoke.
And the Oliva, a great early Sunday Morning Smoke after Pancakes.

I truly appreciate it Brother.










Watch your 6:00 

:ss


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice hit!:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

how you going to come in here and act all innocent?
you know damn well what u did.
hmmmmmmmmmm 
well you seem to have forgotten that bag of beads you sent me.
I was brand new and PMd you. Next thing I know you offer me some beads and ship them free of charge to my door within days. Causing my wife to question me as to what I had done.

let this be a lesson to you and anyone else out there. No good deed goes unpunished. I have a small but growing collection and am not affraid to use it. The guilty and the innocent will be punished. Everyone is a target. Just be glad my illegal immigrants have not arrived yet. They will also be deployed. :ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Hee heee... good one Broody! If ANYONE deserves a good bitchslapping, it's that Alabama scotchy boy! YESSSSSSS!

Good job! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> how you going to come in here and act all innocent?
> you know damn well what u did.
> hmmmmmmmmmm
> well you seem to have forgotten that bag of beads you sent me.
> ...


Eaaaasyy there, Seabiscuit. I was just trying to help a brotha out. I certainly appreciate the fine smokes. But, you certainly didn't owe me anything. I was helped when I first came here, and still today. Just trying to PIF. Oh and watch out. The Jungle is full of :mn. :ss

Thanks Buddy! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Joan said:


> Hee heee... good one Broody! If ANYONE deserves a good bitchslapping, it's that Alabama scotchy boy! YESSSSSSS!
> 
> Good job! :tu


Heeeeey! Momma told me I couldn't hit girls. She didn't say anything about shakin' them though.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Uh oh Shaggy, I just laid a hit one one of the SOTLs. Should arrive today.



smokeyscotch said:


> Heeeeey! Thunder Roads Magazine. She didn't say anything about shakin' them though.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Tim, you've faired about the same as me this past week or so in the "get my a$$ kick area".


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahbroody is the uppity sort. Big law & order guy, this one. Protects & serves by day, studies to be a barrister by night. Now he comes into the jungle making a ruckus and blowing things up.

Looks like he's gonna' fit right in.

But I have to ask you, smokeyscotch, are you gonna' take that insolence from this newb? I've seen you around the jungle, bro, and my opinion is that you do not suffer fools lightly. So I ask again, are you just gonna' take a beating from this man?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice lookin lineup.:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I love it!!! Keep smackin him around! Makes that nice humidor with WAY TO MUCH ROOM first of all. Then his pics are WAY to nice, makes us all look bad.
I say smack him some more! Smack him till that humi's full. Smack him till he gives us a photo class. Just keep smackin him!
:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

Al

Yes I have is addy if you need it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done, Broody! Excellent and deserving target. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

You all better sleep with one eye open.
I just aquired a number of illegal aliens to put inside my bombs. check the cuban section.
MUahahahaha!
Frickin kitchen smells like a barnyard from all those sticks.

be afraid you may be next. yeah you. if you are reading this you are a target:mn
Beatings will be administered and you would do well to except them.

OOO and smokey the yellow is a pepin blend if u didnt know.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I just checked it out, danm.

Nice haul.

Al


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Who me? And whats up with LEO's taking on illegal immigrants? :mn:bn :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

massphatness said:


> ahbroody is the uppity sort. Big law & order guy, this one. Protects & serves by day, studies to be a barrister by night. Now he comes into the jungle making a ruckus and blowing things up.
> 
> Looks like he's gonna' fit right in.
> 
> But I have to ask you, smokeyscotch, are you gonna' take that insolence from this newb? I've seen you around the jungle, bro, and my opinion is that you do not suffer fools lightly. So I ask again, are you just gonna' take a beating from this man?


Oh no! This will not be taken lightly. I am assembling snipers as we speak. His day shall come. I offer a quote I am fond of. "Make no mistake, it's not revenge he's after. It's a reckonin' (Doc Holliday-_Tombstone_). There will be a reckoning.:cb


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great hit!!!

These noobs are out of control lately!!!:tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Another great hit by ahbroody!!:tu

...on another great BOTL!:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Oh no! This will not be taken lightly. I am assembling snipers as we speak. His day shall come. I offer a quote I am fond of. "Make no mistake, it's not revenge he's after. It's a reckonin' (Doc Holliday-_Tombstone_). There will be a reckoning.:cb


Theres a new sheriff in town Smokey :cb
My Humi is now beyond maximum capacity. This means I can either Buy a new Humi or deliver some beatings. Beatings are on the horizon and YOU DONT WANT NONE! :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Theres a new sheriff in town Smokey :cb
> My Humi is now beyond maximum capacity. This means I can either Buy a new Humi or deliver some beatings. Beatings are on the horizon and YOU DONT WANT NONE! :ss


Hehehehehehehehe.
Are you sure you're not Al? :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Tim,

Hows that humi coming? need a few more sticks?

How bout an updated pic.

Al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Seems I also got hit by this fine BOTL! Here's the damage...sorry for the pics, only had my phone.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

hope u enjoy.
You more then deserve it for taking care of theman who had his ipod and cutter stolen


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You need to be slapped again I think.

Enjoy that hit.:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> You need to be slapped again I think.
> 
> Enjoy that hit.:ss


Why Richard, what ever do you mean?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

It's my thought that with the amoutnt of bombs we keep in the air at any one given moment, we are responsible for 4 people being hired at the USPS. They NEED us to bomb!!!


----------

